# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  What's the Austrian position on ridiculously long "Terms and Conditions"?

## Son_of_Liberty90

You know, from the likes of Amazon Kindle, Itunes, etc.  Terms that you would need to take a lifetime to read collectively. 

Let's not mix in the long government bills in this discussion.  We all know they should be no longer than 15 pages each, no matter what so they can all be read by congressmen no problem.

But for private Terms and Conditions, would the Austrian position simply be to not deal with companies that have ridciulously long terms of service agreements?

----------


## Suzanimal

> You know, from the likes of Amazon Kindle, Itunes, etc.  Terms that you would need to take a lifetime to read collectively. 
> 
> Let's not mix in the long government bills in this discussion.  We all know they should be no longer than 15 pages each, no matter what so they can all be read by congressmen no problem.


I'm not sure there is an Austrian position on Terms and Conditions.





> But for private Terms and Conditions, would the Austrian position simply be to not deal with companies that have ridciulously long terms of service agreements?


If it bothers you, that would be my advice.


I didn't read the Apple T&C.

----------


## Suzanimal

http://www.austriancenter.com/terms-and-conditions/

----------


## CaptUSA

For the most part, those long "terms and conditions" are a product of government regulations.  Without the regulations, the agreements could be much smaller.

However, another issue with "terms and conditions" are indemnities against torts.  Those would not go away under an Austrian system, but hopefully they'd be easier and shorter to read.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> For the most part, those long "terms and conditions" are a product of government regulations.  Without the regulations, the agreements could be much smaller.
> 
> However, another issue with "terms and conditions" are indemnities against torts.  Those would not go away under an Austrian system, but hopefully they'd be easier and shorter to read.


If that is true, pretty ironic that there are groups out petitioning companies to make the terms shorter
https://e-activist.com/page/2662/petition/1

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> I'm not sure there is an Austrian position on Terms and Conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it bothers you, that would be my advice.
> 
> 
> I didn't read the Apple T&C.


 pretty funny, there's this one guy who made a comic explaining terms and conditions, pretty innovative

https://blog.mozilla.org/internetcitizen/2017/04/03/terms-and-conditions-the-graphic-novel/?utm_source=mih-04-03-17&utm_medium=email&utm_content=herographic

----------


## r3volution 3.0

If you read the terms and don't like them, don't sign.

If you see that the terms are really long, think it's not worth reading, and aren't willing to take the risk of signing without reading, don't sign. 

In practice, most people sign without reading because they assume (almost always rightly) that the terms are reasonable. 

A company which sticks absurd terms in its form contracts may snare a few suckers, but will suffer major backlash in the market.




> For the most part, those long "terms and  conditions" are a product of government regulations.  Without the  regulations, the agreements could be much smaller.
> 
> However, another issue with "terms and conditions" are indemnities  against torts.  Those would not go away under an Austrian system, but  hopefully they'd be easier and shorter to read.


Yup

----------


## osan

> You know, from the likes of Amazon Kindle, Itunes, etc.  Terms that you would need to take a lifetime to read collectively. 
> 
> Let's not mix in the long government bills in this discussion.  We all know they should be no longer than 15 pages each, no matter what so they can all be read by congressmen no problem.
> 
> But for private Terms and Conditions, would the Austrian position simply be to not deal with companies that have ridciulously long terms of service agreements?


You enter into such contracts by will and not force.  If you do not want the products/services in question due to the T&Cs, do not purchase.  If you want the goods enough, you will accept the T&Cs.  It is that simple.

Why is this even a question?  This is an example of the dregs of freedom that remain to us.  God only knows how long it will be until we are forced to purchase such products and services.  Don't laugh; we used to be able to drive without insurance.  Not no mo'.  And now we are forced upon pain of penalty to purchase "health insurance".  Twenty years or so ago, few believed it would ever come to this.  _HERRO an'a wercome to a you fyoochuh!_

----------

